# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Was ist ein azinäres Adenokarzinom?

## klasch40

Guten Abend,
was versteht man unter einem *a z i n ä r e n* Adenokarzinom?
Gehört der Gleasonscore 7a schon zum G III Grading oder doch noch G II?
besten Dank für Antworten
Klaus

----------


## HorstK

> Gehört der Gleasonscore 7a schon zum G III Grading oder doch noch G II?


Evtl. ist dieser Link für eine Deiner Fragen geeignet:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...361&Itemid=108

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Klaus,

95% aller Prostatakarzinom sind Adenokarzinome.

Azinär bedeutet "Drüsenartig" und ist eine Untergruppe der Adenokarzinome.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

vielleicht als Zusammenfassung ganz nützlich.

( Androgenabhängig ) für die Freunde der AHT.

azinäres Prostatakarzinomffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
**
*Definition:*            maligne Proliferation der peripheren androgenabhängigen azinären Zellen der Prostata

*Epidemiologie:*     -häufigster maligner Tumor des Mannes ab 70 Jahren
                              -starke geographische und ethnische Unterschiede
                              -Lethalität: 50% (dritthäufigster Tumor der beim Mann zum Tode führt)

*Ursache:*               ungeklärt

*Risikofaktoren:*   -Alter
                              -genetische Faktoren
                              -Hormonelle Faktoren:
                                   -Testosteron:   Prostata-Ca-fördernd
                                   -Östrogen:       Prostata-Ca-protektiv

*Symptome:*           -Miktionsstörungen
                              -Hämaturie
                              -Spermaturie

*Komplikationen:*  Metastasen
                                   -lymphogen (in retroperitoneale Lymphknoten)
                                   -hämatogen (retrograd über Venen in Becken, LWS, Femur)
                                   -neurogen (über Nerven der Prostatakapsel)

*Unterteilung:*       nach klinischer Auffälligkeit:
                                   -latentes Prostatakarzinom
                                   -inzidentelles Prostatakarzinom
                                   -okkultes Prostatakarzinom

*Makroskopie:*      -derbe, graugelbe, relativ scharf begrenzte Herde
                              -je nach Stadium in einem oder beiden Lappen der Prostata

*Mikroskopie:*       -Verlust der Kernpolarität
                              -vergrößerte, hyperchromatische Zellkerne
                              -prominente Nukleoli
                              -helles Zytoplasma

*Einteilung nach Gleason in 5 Stadien* (je nach Drüsenmuster)
Gleason Score: Addition des Grades des am höchsten und am schlechtesten differenzierten Tumorabschnitts; z.B. Gleason 2 + 4 = Score 6
**
*Differentialdiagnose:* Prostatahyperplasie
 
*Therapie:*             -Prostatektomie
                              -Strahlentherapie
                              -Hormontherapien (Anti-Androgene, LH-Analoga, Orchidektomie)
                              -Transurethrale Resektion (TUR)

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## RalfDm

> was versteht man unter einem *a z i n ä r e n* Adenokarzinom?


Ich werde nicht müde, auf den Link zu "Begriffe & Abkürzungen" im Kopf dieser Seite hinzuweisen.

Ralf

----------

